# Main Dishes - Pork



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please post your Main Dishes - Pork recipes in this thread.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

1 to 5 pork steaks or chops
2 to 4 onions, sliced (if you like onions, you'll want more)
lemon pepper (or salt/pepper)
balsamic vinegar (or sherry vinegar, or dark cider vinegar)
worstershire sauce (optional)

Pork chops or steaks. Sprinkle with lemon pepper (or salt/pepper) and brown in hot deep frying pan. Place some slices of onions UNDER the meat, and then smother the meat with the rest of the onions. Cover. Turn down heat, simmer on low for 20minutes, or until the pork is tender, done and almost falling off the bone.

Remove meat, turn up heat, add a few shakes of vinegar(maybe 2tbs for small meals) and couple dashes worstershire. Cook over high heat, stirring, until the onion/vinegar sauce is thick and brownish.

Serve with taters, noodles, or rice, using onion sauce as gravy 

I've never had anyone turn down seconds on this. (also works well with poultry). Works in a dutch oven as well. just takes a bit longer, but you can put quartered or sliced potatoes on top of the onion/meat while it's cooking.


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

Family Favorite Pork Chops

Pork Chops
Celery
Green Onions
Apples
Cooking Spray

Saute celery and onions in a fry pan. Remove from pan and brown pork chops. Salt and pepper to taste. Layer chops in an oven proof pan. Cover with vegetables and sliced apples. Bake covered.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

*Brown-Sugar Glazed Pork Loin*



Ingredients:

Â¼ cup dark brown sugar
2 Tablespoons Dijon Mustard
4 Tablespoons Balsamic Vinegar
Â¾ cup Orange juice
3-4 Garlic Cloves, minced
Freshly ground pepper, to taste
10 whole sage leaves 
1 (3-5 pound) Boneless Pork Loin
Salt, to taste


Whisk together sugar, mustard, vinegar, orange juice, garlic, and pepper in a dish large enough to hold pork. Add sage leaves; bruise them with the whisk. Place loin in marinade; turn to coat all sides. Refrigerate, covered, for 2 hours or as long as overnight.
Heat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a roasting pan (with wire rack) with nonstick cooking spray. Remove loin from marinade; reserve marinade. Place the loin fat-side up. Salt, then dot with sage leaves from marinade. Roast, basting often with pan drippings and marinade, for 1-1/2 hours, or until pork reaches an internal temperature of 150 degrees. Remove from oven and let sit for 10 minutes before carving to keep juices intact


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Honey Cumin Glazed Pork Chops

4 pork chops (I use bone in)
1/2 cup barbeque sauce
1/4 cup honey
2 1/2 - 3 tsp. ground cumin 
salt and pepper
garlic powder

Lightly season chops with salt (I don't use salt), pepper and garlic powder. Put into crock pot. Combine barbeque sauce, honey and cumin; mix well and spread a bit onto each chop. Turn pork chops and spread with remaining sauce.
Cook on low 6 hrs. or as I did at high for 4 hours.

These were nice and moist. Sauce had good flavor. We want to try this on the grill.
We liked it with special mashed potatoes (mashed with a bit of butter, sour cream and milk)

prairiegirl


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

My favorite Pork Chop Marinade.... make up ahead of time, marinate chops at least 2 hours, and grill them:

I put them into a deep pan, and layer the chops with Lawry's type season salt, then add the folowing.

1/2 c. white vinegar
1/2 c. brown sugar
1/2 c. Jack Daniels (It's good even without this, but it adds great flavor)
2-L Coca Cola (Stop before you overflow the pan!  It won't quite use the whole bottle).


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

BBQ Pork (chinese)

2 lb pork roast....sliced into 1/4 " slices
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4" slice of fresh ginger, minced
2 tsp sugar
1 tsp salt
2 tsp sherry
3 TBS soy sauce
2 TBS honey
1/2 tsp Five spice powder
1/2 tsp red food coloring

Combine all, pour over pork slices. Mix well. Cover and marinade 1 hour or overnight. (I do it overnight)

Roast uncovered in shallow baking pan at 325 degrees for 1 1/2 hrs.....basting with marinade and drippings every 20 minutes or so.

We eat this as a meal and sometimes serve it as an appetizer at parties.
Leftovers are great chopped up in fried rice or used in eggrolls, wontons or lo mein.  

I also make a couple of these batches at a time, bag and freeze them marinade and all. They are easy to get out of the freezer, thaw and bake.

Another note, do not cut the fat off of the pork roast. It melts away.


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I was raised by my grandma in Austria and Omi was dirt poor. Schnitzels, therefore, were made with cheap pork instead of veal. . I make them that way to this day:

1 lb boneless butt roast or other cheap cut of pork or 4 cutlets
salt
pepper
flour for dredging
2 eggs, scrambled with a bit of water in a large flat dish
2-3 c breadcrumbs
2 c. oil or melted lard


1.Cut pork into 4 steak sized pieces. go to step 2 if you are using cutlets
2. Pound until wicked thin
3. pour oil into a frying pan and start over medium heat.
4. On a piece of wax paper, mix about a cup of flour with a t. each of salt and pepper.
5. On another piece of paper, pour about 2 c breadcrumbs
6. dredge each piece of pork in flour
7. Alternately Dip each piece into egg, then bread crumb. pat gently to make sure crumbs cling. you may need to add more crumbs to spread them out well enough to dip the pork into.
8. test oil for temperature. toss in a lump of breadcrumb (you'll have those, i promise). It should start sizzling right away.
9. Fry each piece about 3 minutes per side, until golden brown. Don't overcook....they are thin!
10. Serve with gurken salat (cucumber salad) and creamed spinach 


PS Use leftover flour and breadcrumbs for bread dumplings, leber knodel or other good stuff.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Black Bean Tacos 

( I made this one up, as a day before pay day meal....and I had these ingredents in the cabinet  ) 

2 cans of black beans
1 small pork loin or pork roast
cilantro
green onions
corn (frozen, fresh or canned)
one can of tomatos (rotel or regular)
1 half onion diced 
1 1/2 teaspoon cumin
salt and pepper to taste
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon chili powder
corn or flour tortillas
***sour cream and/or cheese for garnish***

Brown loin or roast in olive or vegetable oil on all sides. Pressure cook or boil covered the meat until very tender (fall apart tender) Reserve a little broth. (I freeze the rest) Shred the meat up with a knife and fork. 

In another skillet, brown onions until slightly brown. Add cans of beans, corn, tomatos, shedded meat, some cilantro that is chopped up, green onions that is chopped up,corn, spices and a little broth from the boiled meat. Simmer for about 10 minutes. 

Warm up tortillas and serve with spanish rice and pinto beans and sour cream and/or cheese.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

my family loves pork and sauerkraut

we take any cut of pork whether a loin or roast, even chops, put in crock pot (summer time cooking) or oven. And cover in a bag of sauerkraut. I dont add much other seasoning other than pepper, and bake or cook in crock pot til done,, kraut just givens it that extra yum factor


----------



## Lolly-Dolly (Nov 30, 2002)

Pork Jambalaya. Brown some pork chunks in a little bit of oil, add some onions and bell pepper, garlic or garlic powder and season well with cajun seasoning. cook til onions are clear. add one and a half cups of rice and 2 and a half cups of water and some salt, also you may add some chopped tomatoes and hot peppers or a can of ro-tel if you like. Also you can add okra at this point. bring to a boil and then turn down to low and put a lid on it. cook about 15-20 minutes more then you can eat! I don't really measure anything but rice. otherwise it's just whatever you think looks good. if you want to cook a LOT you can add more rice, but keep the same rice/water ratio.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

I make this fairly often Carnitas (little meats) make the very best tacos
3 pounds pork butt
1 cup orange juice
3 cups water
2 teaspoons salt

cube pork 1" cubes, put in dutch oven with juice and water and salt.
Bring to boil and simmer uncovered for 2 hours. Do not touch the
meat.
At end of 2 hours turn up heat to medium high and cook unti the liquid
has evaporated and fat has rendered. (45 minutes to an hour)
watch carefully and stir often
When meat has browned remove from dutch oven.
Serve with fresh salsa and fresh corn tortillas


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

These are so tender and delicious and it makes lots of gravy. I will usually add some fresh thyme or rosemary too. Absolutely must serve with creamy mashed potatoes. I almost always have leftover gravy to freeze for another day. 

Pork Chop Pockets
6 thick pork chops, boneless
2 onions, sliced thick
salt 
pepper
butter
2 (10.75 oz) cans condensed cream of mushroom soup
2-4 cans white wine

Slice pork chops almost through to create a pocket for stuffing. Stuff with sliced onion, salt, pepper, and a pat of butter. Arrange chops in a roasting pan. Mix the cream of mushroom soup with the white wine and pour over the chops. 
Bake at 350 degrees until tender, about 1 hour.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Made this for dinner tonight & everyone loved the stuffing.

Stuffed Porkloin

1 whole boneless porkloin
1 8oz box stove top stuffing (or use your favorite basic recipe and decrease the water by 1/2 cup)
5 T Butter
3 medium baking apples, washed, cored, & cut into 1/2" wedges
1 1/2 cups whole cranberries, washed
1/2 cup sugar 
1 1/2 cups water
1 cup whole almonds (sliced almonds may work also)

Slice the porkloin lengthwise, stop at 1/4 " uncut so the meat opens up for the stuffing.

In a saucepan, add the water and cranberries. Bring to a boil until the cranberries start to pop open. Add the sugar, butter, almonds, and apple pieces. Stir and Boil for 2 minutes. Add the stuffing mix, stir.

Spoon stuffing into the pork cavity, spray pan with cooking spray or add 1/4inch of water, cover lightly with aluminum foil, and bake at 450* for 1 hour or until done depending on size of the loin. For crispy stuffing remove the cover the last 15 minutes of cooking.

*note 1: the water may have to be adjusted even more. When I made this I used the full 2 cups as called for on the stuffing box, and it was too moist. I corrected it by adding bread crumbs & stirring. 

*note 2: This can be done on the wood stove also, allow 4-5 hours cooking time on a hot wood stove, adding water to the bottom as it evaporates. The longer it slow cooks, the more tender the meat will become.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Holiday Ham Glaze/sauce 

1 18 oz bottle apricot preserves
1 lage bottle marachino cherries with about 1/2 the juice
1 can chunked, sliced, or crushed pineaples (to be crushed)
1/8 t cloves
1/8 c spicy mustard (Dijon)
1 t cornstarch

Combine all except cornstarch. Bring to a boil. Crush fruit with potato masher or Beamix mixer, . Add cornstarch, stir until thick. 

Serve on the side of ham, poured over the slices, or baste ham the last 1/2 hour of cooking.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Pork loin roast. Brown, add 1 cup water, cook covered until tender, pull apart. In sauce pan, sautee onions, add a pint of diced tomatoes, 1/4 cup brown sugar until onions are tender. Combine and cook 20 minutes, serve on dinner rolls....James


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

To me, this recipe is more about the zucchini rather then the sausage. Either way, it was VERY yummy!! And a great way to eat up your zucchini!


1lb Spicy italian sausage, cut into 1/2 inch slices
1/2 cup Chopped green pepper
1/2 cup Chopped onion
2 cups Diced zucchini with peel
14oz canned stewed tomatoes with juice (i used homemade crushed)
1/2 tsp sugar
2-4 drops hot pepper sauce

8oz vermicelli

Brown sausage on both sides until brown, remove to plate reserving a couple tsp fat.
Add green pepper, onion and zucchini to fat in pan, cook until soft. Stir in tomatoes, sugar and hot pepper sauce. Add sausage. Cover and simmer for 15 min.

Meanwhile cook vermicelli. When done drain and return to pot. Add sausage mixture and mix. 

Enjoy!


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

Ham And Potato Casserole

1 package (32 ounces) frozen cubed hash brown potatoes, thawed
2 cups cubed cooked ham
2 cups (16 ounces) sour cream
1-1/2 cups (6 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese
1 can (10-3/4 ounces) condensed cream of chicken soup, undiluted
1/2 cup butter, melted
1/3 cup chopped green onions
1/2 teaspoon pepper

2 cups crushed cornflakes
1/4 cup butter, melted

In a large bowl, combine the first eight ingredients. Transfer to a greased 13-in. x 9-in. baking dish. Combine topping ingredients; sprinkle over top. Bake, uncovered, at 350Â° for 1 hour or until heated through.


----------

